# to play in snow



## yakor

Hello.
What does mean "to play in snow"?
- They were playing in snow.
Does it mean that they were in snow and they were playing any games there, not only they were playing with snow, throwing it at each other?


----------



## SwissPete

Maybe they were making *snow angels*?


----------



## yakor

SwissPete said:


> Maybe they were making *snow angels*?


 Intersting)
But if to be serious, what does it mean really?
Be in snow and play any games there, or be in snow and play with snow, or just play with snow (take some snow from the street and bring it into home and play in snow, just holding it in hands there)?


----------



## Myridon

"To play in the snow" generally means to do something involving snow.  One wouldn't want to get that cold and wet just to play a game of cards. 
We tell children to go play.  What "play" means is up to the children.  They can play games, dig, build, walk/run around.  It's all "play."

However, we can play in the sun(shine) without actually doing something involving light.


----------



## london calling

I say 'play in *the* snow'.


----------



## Cagey

yakor said:


> - They were playing in snow.


Give us some context.  Where did you see this sentence?  Who were 'they'?  And so on.  

As usual, the forum requires context.


----------



## yakor

Cagey said:


> As usual, the forum requires context.


1) Children is out in the street, we are at home. There are playing in the street: running each after other, fighting, skying...There is a lot of snow on the earth.
2) Children is out in the street, we are at home. There are playing in the street: running each after other, fighting, swinging ...There is a little snow on the earth, but much snow falling. 
3)Children is out in the street, we are at home.. There are playing in the street: running each after other, fighting. and throw snowballs at each other..(There is no snow on the street. They took the snow from the cold storage and made the snowballs)
In which case is it OK to say "Children are playing in the snow"? When the article "the" is not necessary before "snow'?
Does the "in the snow" answer the question "where?"? Is it correct to say,"they are playing snow" as well as "they are playing football"?


----------



## Myridon

I think these contexts are all sound rather silly.  Are you joking?
Is there a lot of snow in the street? Are the cars sliding around on the slick streets and hitting them a lot?   Have you been arrested for child neglect?  
1) and 2) They are playing outside unless they are skiing (skying?). What are they swinging (or are they playing on swings?)?
3) They are playing with ice from the freezer.

"in the snow" which is the particular snow which is everywhere outside, not "in snow" in some unknown snow that they accidentally found.
The snow is everywhere outside.  It can't be a location.
"Snow" is not a game.  If they are pretending that they are made of snowflakes, I guess they are playing snow.


----------



## yakor

Myridon said:


> I think these contexts are all sound rather silly.  Are you joking?


It seems that your answer silly,


Myridon said:


> Is there a lot of snow in the street? Are the cars sliding around on the slick streets and hitting them a lot?   Have you been arrested for child neglect?


 ?????????????????????????????
A lot snow in the street doesn't mean all that you have said. 
When there is a little snow in(on) the street, it could mean
1) The snow has just begun to fall.
2) All the snow is almost melt.


----------



## Myridon

When you ask a silly question, you get a silly answer.  I'm being as serious as I can given how unrealistic your suggestions seem to me.
What is skying and swinging?


----------



## yakor

Myridon said:


> When you ask a silly question, you get a silly answer.


Your answer "The snow is everywhere outside. It can't be a location."  doesn't have any relation to my question. Don't try to play me as fool.
When there is a little snow in(on) the street, it could mean
1) The snow has just begun to fall.
2) All the snow is almost melt.
Turn on your imagination))


----------



## Myridon

yakor said:


> Your answer "The snow is everywhere outside. It can't be a location."  doesn't have any relation to my question. Don't try to play me as fool.


Go get the children.
Where are they?
They are in the snow.
How will I find them? All of Russia is  "in the snow" right now.


----------



## yakor

Myridon said:


> The snow is everywhere outside.  It can't be a location.
> 
> 
> Myridon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go get the children.
> Where are they?
> They are in the snow.
> How will I find them? All of Russia is  "in the snow" right now.
Click to expand...


----------



## Truffula

If there's a lot of snow outside, and your children are outside playing, and their play involves the snow in some way, then you would say they are playing in the snow.  "The children are playing in the snow."

If there's a little snow on the ground, and more falling, and they're outside playing in a way that they seem not even to care that snow is falling - they're chasing each other around, or all hiding with one left to search, or some other typical outdoor game - then you also might say they are playing in the snow.    In this case _only_ you could add a comma and say, "The children are playing, in the snow."

If there's no snow on the ground and they get snowballs out of the freezer to throw at each other, you would _not_ say they are playing in the snow.

I think that answers the question...


----------



## Juhasz

Truffula said:


> If there's a lot of snow outside, and your children are outside playing, and their play involves the snow in some way, then you would say they are playing in the snow. "The children are playing in the snow."



This mirrors the form of _playing in the mud, playing in the dirt, playing in the surf_._ 
_


Truffula said:


> If there's a little snow on the ground, and more falling, and they're outside playing in a way that they seem not even to care that snow is falling - they're chasing each other around, or all hiding with one left to search, or some other typical outdoor game - then you also might say they are playing in the snow. In this case _only_ you could add a comma and say, "The children are playing, in the snow."



And this one follows _playing in the rain_, _playing in the hurricane_, _playing in the thunderstorm_.

_Snow_ is a substance that you can interact with and also a weather condition, so it can follow both patterns.


----------



## Truffula

Juhasz said:


> This mirrors the form of _playing in the mud, playing in the dirt, playing in the surf_._
> _


  So it means "playing with the snow" in this case.



Juhasz said:


> And this one follows _playing in the rain_, _playing in the hurricane_, _playing in the thunderstorm_.


So it means "playing while snow falls on them" in this case, approximately.



Juhasz said:


> _Snow_ is a substance that you can interact with and also a weather condition, so it can follow both patterns.



Thank you for your explanations, Juhasz! I think they add a lot.


----------



## Scrawny goat

yakor said:


> There is no snow on the street. They took the snow from the cold storage and made the snowballs



And the prize for most convoluted context goes to.....

Seriously though. “Playing in the snow” is a thing. “Playing with snow” is a more specific thing and “playing in snow” suggests that the snow was not integral to the game (eg playing football in snow, although one could still use ‘in the snow’ for that)


----------



## Hermione Golightly

I don't know why you are making such a huge fuss of 'the children are playing in the snow'. 
That's because you gave us no context. A context often provides the reason for statements.
All the same, you have both children and snow in Russia, while 'play' is a universal concept.
I have no idea if Russian children go outside when it snows to play the sort of games children (and some grown- ups) play when it snows but not at other times because those games depend on there being snow.


'They are playing football in the snow.'
If we want to say that they are playing other games, _that's what we say._
'Playing games in the snow' means playing the sort of games people play when it snows, games which involve snow.


----------



## Packard

Myridon said:


> "To play in the snow" generally means to do something involving snow.  One wouldn't want to get that cold and wet just to play a game of cards.
> We tell children to go play.  What "play" means is up to the children.  They can play games, dig, build, walk/run around.  It's all "play."
> 
> However, we can play in the sun(shine) without actually doing something involving light.



My dog would go out in the snow for the first time each season and just run in the snow for the joy of it.  That is "playing in the snow".  People (especially children) do the same.

Children (and a few adults) playing in the snow.







And here a large dog (Komondor) and a boy playing in the snow:


----------



## yakor

Is the article needed before the "snow" in
-He returned from the street all in snow. (there was snowing outdoors and snow lay on his clothes)


----------



## Truffula

That sentence  ("He returned from the street all in snow") sounds wrong both with and without "the" before "snow."

I would say "He came inside covered in snow."


----------



## yakor

Truffula said:


> So it means "playing with the snow" in this case.


I don't think it means exactly this, because one could play with the snow not being in the snow.



Juhasz said:


> And this one follows _playing in the rain_, _playing in the hurricane_, _playing in the thunderstorm_.
> 
> _Snow_ is a substance that you can interact with and also a weather condition, so it can follow both patterns.


If it is a weather condition, is it really comma needed after "playing", as Truffula says?



Truffula said:


> If there's a lot of snow outside, and your children are outside playing, and their play involves the snow in some way, then you would say they are playing in the snow.  "The children are playing in the snow."
> 
> If there's a little snow on the ground, and more falling, and they're outside playing in a way that they seem not even to care that snow is falling - they're chasing each other around, or all hiding with one left to search, or some other typical outdoor game - then you also might say they are playing in the snow.    In this case _only_ you could add a comma and say, "The children are playing, in the snow."


 Why is a comma put here? Does "in the snow" mean, here,  the condition of playing  (in which conditions?), while if without a comma "in the snow" answers the question "where"?


----------



## Truffula

It means "playing with the snow" but it isn't the only possible meaning of "playing with the snow" as you point out.

The comma is not needed, I said it was _optional._


----------



## yakor

Scrawny goat said:


> “playing in snow” suggests that the snow was not integral to the game (eg playing football in snow, although one could still use ‘in the snow’ for that)


Do you mean that one could say,"Children was playing in snow" also?
Is not it correct to say "playing football ON snow"?


----------



## yakor

Truffula said:


> It means "playing with the snow" but it isn't the only possible meaning of "playing with the snow" as you point out.


 "play in the snow" could mean "be in the snow and play with snow", not only " play with snow".



Truffula said:


> The comma is not needed, I said it was _optional._


 you said  In this case _only_ you could add a comma and say, "The children are playing, in the snow."
But Jahasz said And this one follows _playing in the rain_, _playing in the hurricane_, _playing in the thunderstorm_.
He  used no comma in this case, but you said it should be used in this case.


----------



## yakor

Hermione Golightly said:


> That's because you gave us no context. A context often provides the reason for statements.


 All contexts were given in the #7 post.



Hermione Golightly said:


> I have no idea if Russian children go outside when it snows to play the sort of games children (and some grown- ups) play when it snows but not at other times because those games depend on there being snow.


 Which sort of the  games do you mean from what I have written? All these games are perfect when it snows.


----------



## yakor

Truffula said:


> That sentence  ("He returned from the street all in snow") sounds wrong both with and without "the" before "snow."
> 
> I would say "He came inside covered in snow."


What about 
"He returned from the street being all in snow"
"He returned from the street all covered with snow.
I don't get "covered in snow"(((


----------



## yakor

Packard said:


> My dog would go out in the snow for the first time each season and just run in the snow for the joy of it.  That is "playing in the snow".  People (especially children) do the same.
> 
> Children (and a few adults) playing in the snow.
> 
> 
> And here a large dog (Komondor) and a boy playing in the snow:


Do you disagree with Miridom, or agree with him?


----------



## JulianStuart

yakor said:


> What about
> "He returned from the street being all in snow"
> "He returned from the street all covered with snow.
> I don't get "covered in snow"(((


----------



## Packard

yakor said:


> Do you disagree with Miridom, or agree with him?


I agree with Myridon’s post #4; I’m merely expanding on it.  For many children and dogs fresh snow is a reason to play.


----------



## Truffula

"all covered with snow" is fine.  "being all in snow" is not.

"covered in snow" is the same as "all covered with snow."  See JulianStuart's illustration.



yakor said:


> "play in the snow" could mean "be in the snow and play with snow", not only " play with snow".
> 
> you said  In this case _only_ you could add a comma and say, "The children are playing, in the snow."
> But Jahasz said And this one follows _playing in the rain_, _playing in the hurricane_, _playing in the thunderstorm_.
> He  used no comma in this case, but you said it should be used in this case.



I said "you could add a comma" which means "you might, optionally, add a comma" but does not mean "you must add a comma"


----------



## Scrawny goat

yakor said:


> Do you mean that one could say,"Children was playing in snow" also?
> Is not it correct to say "playing football ON snow"?


Note that ‘children’ takes the plural and no, I did not mean that. 

Note that the word order in questions is ‘*is it not *correct’ and ‘playing football on snow’ is not wrong, but not natural.


----------



## yakor

Packard said:


> I agree with Myridon’s post #4; I’m merely expanding on it.  For many children and dogs fresh snow is a reason to play.


But miridom said that "To play in the snow" generally means to do something involving snow."
I disagree with him, one could just run on the snow or do something that one could do if the snow wouldn't be (I don't mean of course playing cars). But many outdoor games, which don't depend if there is snow or not. But I agree with you about your dog. It was so happy to run when it saw and felt  snow after its long absence...
Is it OK to say "play on the snow"?


----------



## Myridon

You could do something despite the snow, but that would not be "playing in the snow" which is what you asked about in the original post.

What you asked about:
Where's John?
He's out playing in the snow.
Wow, there's snow? I'll put on my gloves and go play in the snow with him.

What you insist on ignoring all of us to talk about:
Where's John?
He's out playing.
Isn't there snow?
Yes, but he's out there anyway. He doesn't care.


----------



## yakor

Truffula said:


> "being all in snow" is not.
> 
> "covered in snow" is the same as "all covered with snow."  See JulianStuart's illustration.


Could you tell me please What  "all" in "all covered in snow" mean? 
1) fully Could one say,"fully covered with/in snow" or somehow to use the other adverb beside "all"?
2)all means "all body and clothers" all is the noun, not the adverb.


----------



## yakor

Scrawny goat said:


> ‘playing football on snow’ is not wrong, but not natural.


Do you mean that the sentence "They are playing on the snow" or "They are playing on snow" never met?


----------



## Hermione Golightly

I suggest that your #35 and the previous ones about 'covered with snow' and all that, are a separate topic from the OP 'playing in the snow'.
We've told you clearly what that English phrase means to us native speakers.
We'd express ourselves differently if we had another message to tell. 
You sound as if you are trolling.


----------



## yakor

Truffula said:


> "all covered with snow" is fine.  "being all in snow" is not.
> 
> "covered in snow" is the same as "all covered with snow."  See JulianStuart's illustration.


What about "all covered in snow"? Wrong?
Why is the article not used here while in"to play in the snow" does?


----------



## yakor

Hermione Golightly said:


> We'd express ourselves differently if we had another message to tell.


But you really express yourselves differently, I mean miridon and others. From one side he says, that it is OK to say, "To play in the snow" generally means to do something involving snow". But from the other side, children could do nothing with snow, just play any games and "play in the snow" at that.  They don't involve the snow when they run each after other. They could do many things as it were summer.
 Also, I don't get why he is asking there "What is skying and swinging?"


----------



## Scrawny goat

yakor said:


> Do you mean that the sentence "They are playing on the snow" or "They are playing on snow" never met?


No. That’s not what I mean. I’m unfollowing this thread now, as it is going nowhere.


----------



## RM1(SS)

yakor said:


> Is it OK to say "play on the snow"?


If you have found a way to stay *on* the snow, without sinking down into it, yes.  But even then, if it is snowing you are playing *in* the snow.


----------



## london calling

yakor said:


> Also, I don't get why he is asking there "What is skying and swinging?"


Because the words mean nothing in English. 

I am also unfollowing this thread.


----------



## Packard

yakor said:


> But miridom said that "To play in the snow" generally means to do something involving snow."
> I disagree with him, one could just run on the snow or do something that one could do if the snow wouldn't be (I don't mean of course playing cars). But many outdoor games, which don't depend if there is snow or not. But I agree with you about your dog. It was so happy to run when it saw and felt  snow after its long absence...
> Is it OK to say "play on the snow"?



It is not grammatically incorrect; it just sounds a bit odd.

Children, when the experience snow for the first time, like to run and jump in it for the sensation.

As for the snow being part of the play required to be "playing in the snow" I don't think so.  

If the snow sets the mood for the play, then it is playing in the snow.


----------



## yakor

london calling said:


> Because the words mean nothing in English.


But they mean something in the sentence I have given?
There* are *playing in the street: running each after other, (are) fighting, (are) swinging .
"are" was omited before "swinging" (to swing on a swing) and "fighting" (and skiing also).


----------



## yakor

Packard said:


> As for the snow being part of the play required to be "playing in the snow" I don't think so.
> 
> If the snow sets the mood for the play, then it is playing in the snow.


Exactly! That is what I'm tried to say. If many children are skiing, swinging on the swings, running, jumping, when the snow around, they are playing in the snow.


----------

